# Goose Burgers



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Grinding some goose for burgers. Going to mix some hamburg with it. Anyone ever do this and if so any recommendations on spices? I figure I will mix a pound of regular burger with every three pounds of goose. If it don't hold together I will ad more regular burger. Any thoughts?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ended up grinding about 6 to 7 pounds of goose and mixing about 2.5 pounds of cheap burger with it. Just enough to hold it together. made some patties, put a little seasoning salt and mrs dash on top and cooked on the george foreman. What a burger is all I have to say. Getting ready to roll the rest into meat balls.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

what did it taste like and what did you use for seasoning????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Lowery's seasoning salt and mrs dash original blend. Honestly they might have had a slight goose taste but my mom is the "game taste" patrol and she did not even have a clue.

For the meatballs I put two eggs, Italian Bread Crumbs, and Mrs Dash garlic and herb. Never had balls so good!!!

GOOSE -- Its whats for dinner!!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

PorkChop,

thanks it is so good and my son five yrs old and he loves it and asked for another burger thanks P.S. I add honey/bbq on top on bbq :thumb:


----------

